# Public Apology



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

First off I wanted to mention that I have deleted a project and have asked Martin to remove a few other things. The reason being is that I posted them under my projects but they were built under contract of the company I am currently employed at. Even though I built the projects I guess I hit a nerve by not mentioning the company. Because it is NOT my intention to solicit on this site I decided that deleting everything I have posted related to this company was my best option. If I was going to solicit for work it wouldn't be for them anyway, it would be for me. I post here on my time, my work, my dedication to woodworking. Anything that comes from this site should directly benefit me.

I have to say that I feel reletively upset that I cannot share my hard earned labor with you without promoting someone else, as if the recognition shouldn't be mine. Now don't get me wrong, I can understand it if I was using the photos to solicit work with my clients, using designs as sales tools, etc, but I have a VERY large portfolio of my own work, and I don't think the work I am doing right now is at some level above and beyond my own work that I need to use it for solicitation purposes.

Furthermore, if I was going to solicit for business it wouldn't be here. Again, I was merely sharing my work with you all, my fellow woodworkers, without the intention of getting work, taking recognition for designs or whatever that I shouldn't be, etc. I thought I was pretty honest about what I did and didn't do on each job, and I feel as though most of you know I work with a company now. But there it is, my sincere apology for posting a project that wasn't under my contract, not giving recognition to the company, saying anything negetive about any sub contractors, etc. I also apologize to you all here if you had a tutorial favorited, or a project you saved for inspiration. The project I removed was not my design as I stated, so I don't have any right to share it with you knowing there is a possibility that you may "steal" it. LOL.

I also want to say that I feel as though I shouldn't share any knowledge I have obtained through this company. So I have asked to remove any blogs pertaining to said knowledge, as well as any links that may feed you all with information I have obtained. I will now only post information I have obtained on my own, unless I am given direct permission from the party I have learned from. I believe this is the same thing as posting a project that someone else got paid for, even though they were not the party doing the work to make it. Ownership of ideas, designs, photos of jobs, etc is essentially what this is about, and I want to make sure everyone knows I will never post here again unless I have ownership of the design, concept, photo of the job, etc. I apologize again if I have.

So, now that that one little project is off my gallery I want you all to know that you are more then welcome to use any of my projects as inspiration. You can use the designs as you see fit. I will never reproduce anything I have ever made. They are not some spectacular thing that I may mass produce some time when I'm dead. Especially the cabinet work. I want you all to know that I didn't design every project in my gallery. And some of the projects were built with the help of either my previous crew or from Heidi. I do not care if one of my previous or future employees posts a project that he/she has built while employed with me. I am very proud of their efforts and they are more then welcome to share the fruits of their labor with others. So long as they tell everyone that I built it…..Oh, what. J/K. I have always thought of coming up with a way where they could sign the work they built, but never implemented it. When asked about the project I tell the asking party exactly who made it. I never say things like "oh I like to do it like this", or "I make things like this". I always give credit where credit is due.

Well that's the end of my soap box. I just thought I'd let everyone know why I removed the things I did (if you even noticed LOL). And I hope everyone effected by my mistake will accept my apology. I don't aim to take work from others by posting projects I personally made. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Keith
I know I had a number of your projects saved , I want a refund LOL


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I am very sorry Keith about all of that deal I always enjoy seeing all of your work, I hope you will keep posting?
To me I don't give a second though what the projects are for as long as you had input in them, keep up the good work always enjoy looking at your work.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm just glad that little monster we call selfishness reared it's little head before I posted to much more then I already did. Talk about a relief. I really didn't lose that much time. In fact I lost more time with this apology, and it is real mind you. LOL. Lesson learned: don't post projects you've made while working for others, unless you made them on your time. I'm even removing a few projects I made using scrap wood that was given to me. LOL. I don't take baby steps.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Keith , just want you to feel good ,
about yourself ,
your work ,
and sharing with us or anyone else .

through pictures ,
words ,
ideas ,
or a book .

your knowledge and expertise ,
is what is important ,
that you share it with us is 
priceless !

thank you .


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

No book in my future I'm sure, but I just freed up a blogspot. The new blog will be here: http://woodworkertutorials.blogspot.com/ Hopefully I can get a few followers and I can start posting some tutorials. We'll see.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it's a rather sad commentary on the world around us when you even have to worry about stuff like this. Wouldn't it be nice if we could just enjoy the things presented to us in our lives without sweating the petty stuff.

From the length & depth of your apology, this whole situation has upset you. Please don't it. There are far more important issues in the world that you can focus your energy on in a positive way. -SST


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Aw MAN!!!! You took off all the good stuff!

Just kidding buddy. I hope you have calmed down enough about this issue to laugh a little.

I think it sucks that you had to do this but man just go look at every other thing you have done. You do great work my friend. If I had your talent I would be a happy man. Well, okay, I'm a happy man anyway but you know what I mean.

Take care,
Bothus


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Jerry, I feel relatively happy given my life the last few years. It hasn't been that great. I've definately calmed down enough to laugh a little. I was laughing angrily when it was brought up. LOL. Anyhow I thought we were going to get together since you are in SoCal. Just let me know.


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the trouble. It doesn't sound like you owe anyone an apology to me, other than the people complaining about it.

We're glad to have you in the ranks and hope that you'll be able to put some posts out there soon enough…


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

And I didnt even get to see it! Doesnt matter, you have plenty of good stuff to look at. Love your kitchens and everything else, of course. Try not to let it bother you anymore.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have nothing to say but thank you for what you have taught me..


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this.

I ran into a similar issue a several years ago when I had a chance to publish my work in a national magazine. I just mentioned in passing to the client that what I built for them would soon be published. I was informed quite threateningly that it would cost me dear if I published photos of their residence.

Since then all my contracts have a clause that says I have the right to photo my work and use the pictures as I see fit. They're entitled to protest and untill they sign the contract we can negotiate. But in the last 12 years no one has disagreed.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

No need for apologies. Your work and obvious talents speak for themselves. Keep up the great work and inspirations.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Keith, I have always found your work to be inspirational and your talent and craftsmanship are beyond reproach. It is sad that something like this happens but your personal portfolio demonstrates that, as John said, you have no need to apologize for anything.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your post made me sad and angry that it was necessary. Someone, somewhere is small and petty with way too much time on their hands. 
I only wish that I were so accomplished I might find myself in that the situation you describe.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

You have just brought to light a clause I will need to add to my contracts. I'm sorry for your situation, but glad I was able to learn from it.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

In my humble opinion, if you made it, you should post it. I really don't see any need for you to apologize at all. I think whoever employs you is being selfish, immature and boorish.

Nuff said.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't believe the projects you've shown, was a wrong thing to do,

but if this makes you feel better, you did the right thing.


----------



## bench_dogg (Oct 23, 2009)

By the looks of things I expect you will have your own shop soon enough where you can do as you see fit.

Best of luck.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

What is the difference between a tick and a lawyer?

When you die the tick will fall off.

Sure a lot of Petty people out there. Best of everything to you, Keith, and never balk at starting all over, you always do a better job each time around. I know, I had to start from scratch 3 times in my life. Always did better and made more money each time. Rand


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Keith,

I guess they don't like free advertisement. Perhaps they do and need the plug? I can't imagine driving by one of the houses I worked on when I was framing and not being able to say that I worked on this place, or go take a picture of it and post it here. It may be some one's design but your hired to make it come to life. Can you imagine any of the guys that taught me how to frame telling me that they invented the wheel; not hardly. The benefit of sharing is that one day there will come a time when we as mentors and students can say that we have reinvented the wheel and we have done it together. Can't imagine that there are too many original ideas or designs out there today; maybe modified. More than likely what you are doing for them has been done before and will be done again. If you have a skillset is some one allowed to take that away from you even though they may have taught some of it to you? Not hardly. Did I miss something here are we in another country or is this still the land of the free? Sorry to hear of the shallowness of your employer.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear all your grief Keith.
Did you hear the definition of waste?
A bus load of lawyers going over a cliff with one empty seat

How do you tell the difference between a lawyer & a fish?
One is a scum sucking bottom dweller

The other is a fish


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Saint Peter was walking around heaven one day and discovered a hole in the fence between heaven and hell. He hollered at Satan and said, "You better get this fixed." 
Satan replied, "Fix it yourself." 
Saint Peter said, "If you don't, I'll sue you." 
Satan says, "Oh yeah. Where you going to find a lawyer?"


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

It seems to me what you post as a portfolio of projects that you put your hand to, would be ok. I admire your integrity for what you are doing. I know I would feel wrong posting someone else's work as my own, but to post someone else's work AND giving credit where credit is due should be correct. As everyone here has said, "you are a great LJ". Thank you for what you contribute to the advancement of our craft.


----------

